# Mehrere Bilder in einem Arbeitsschritt verkleinern



## Alex Duschek (28. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab hier 600 Bilder,die ich auf eine Homepage stellen möchte.Dummerweise haben sie alle sehr hohe Auflösungen und sind teilweise mit bis zu 500 Kilobytes auch noch relativ groß.Mein Frage lautet nun,ob es irgendwie machbar ist,alle Bilder (am besten gleichzeitig) zu verkleinern auf etwa 100*100 Pixel ohne dass ich das bei jedem einzelnen Bild machen muss.

PS 7.0

Vielen Dank


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. August 2004)

Das Zauberwort heißt Aktionen, bzw. Batchdatei / Batchverarbeitungen.

Such mal danach, sollte das Forum eine Menge auswerfen.

In der Hilfe (F2) von Photoshop sind die Aktionen auch recht gut beschrieben.

Und zu guter letzt in den Videotutorials solltest du bei uns auch noch was finden!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. August 2004)

Hi,
also ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es die Stapelverarbeitung in PS 7 schon gibt, aber über die könntest du das realisieren. Also einfach eine Aktion mit den gewünschten Einstellungen erstellen und in der Stabelverarbeitung laden.

@Thomas Lindner: da warst du wohl schneller  

Viele Grüße


----------



## chaostheorie (29. August 2004)

Ich bleib dabei - ich finde bei Stapelverarbeitung IrfanView unschlagbar. Batchmodus heißt da das Zauberwort. 

Gruß, Anton


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. August 2004)

Das ist ja wohl gehupft wie gesprungen ob ich da jetzt PS oder Irfanview verwende.


----------



## Alex Duschek (29. August 2004)

Jo,vielen Dank euch allen,ich habs hinbekommen (nach ner Weile  ) 

Ach und zur Hilfe gelangt man glaub ich immer noch per F1


----------

